# pearland b b q cookoff



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

pearland 5th annual brazoria county public saftey B B Q cookoff will be held sept 18 th @ 19 th @county rd 115 (bailey rd overpass) there will be 75 teams competing this year there will be a live auction washer tournament horseshoe tournament and texas holdem card tournament if any bodys interested pm or give me a call @ 832 265 7447 my name is david myers


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I will be cooking out there. David forgot to mention, proceeds go to the childrens burn center and also go towards buying equipment for the sheriffs dept, Pearland PD, and the EMT. If any of the 2coolers come out feel free to stop by Hawg Wild Cookers. Thanks for posting David.
Thanks, Pigger


----------



## Mathew (Jul 15, 2005)

We'll be there. Our team is the "Midnight Cookers".


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*B.B.Q*

ANY WASHER PLAYERS OUT THERE?


----------

